# My other pets!



## *Amber* (Nov 24, 2011)

My Ragdoll and Persian boys!






Tootsie.





Marlow.





Chooks!





Ratties.





Our African Grey, Tuki.





Our Yellow sided Conure, Loki.





I had to add our georgeous Staffy girl, Fen, who we sadly lost at the end of August after nearly 12 years! 





And here's our diddy pup, Poppy!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2011)

wow nice collection you got there. I like persian cats
The gray one reminds me of smokey a grey cat I had when I was little.


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you! That one is Marlow, my blue mitted Ragdoll.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 24, 2011)

Is Poppy currently available to buy?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to agree poppy is very cute.


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 24, 2011)

No! Pop's is my baby, and after losing my Fen, I was so lost without a dog, that I got Poppy after a week. I wasn't coping at all well dog-less, and she really helped me through! She weighs 2kg! This is her next to Tootsie, so you have an idea of how small she is! 





Tootsie getting her tail lol!


----------



## Sammy (Nov 24, 2011)

They are beautiful, especially the chickens.


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2011)

I just LOVE those big, puffy chickens!


----------



## CT Grim (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm envious of your menagerie!!! Great pics!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 24, 2011)

Great pictures and a very nice looking crew you have!! I love your fluffy chickens too! Especially the grey ones, have not seen one of those!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, I am also very envious of your beautiful pets!!
Love the ratties  I want chickens of my own some day!
Poppy is so adorable.

My cousin has an African Grey but he's a biter! Very entertaining though, quite a talker!

Fen was beautiful. She looks like a special girl.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 25, 2011)

What a crew, great!


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 25, 2011)

Awwww thank you so much for the lovely comments! I love them all loads! Yes, my Fen was a very special girly, I am lost without her. The chooks with the rounded tail feathers are Pekin Bantams, the grey one right at the back is an Araucana bantam, they lay pale blue eggs, and the 2 black ones are crosses between Pekin bantam and Serama.


----------

